# Stein's Slot Circuit 2015



## bremen68 (Jan 23, 2012)

Up dated my track layout a bit. Had an easier course set up for my daughter to learn on, she's ready for a little more difficulty 

I can't get the photo to post, here's the link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16472498333/in/photostream/lightbox/

Here's another view: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16906444529/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice layout. Thanks for sharing.


----------

